

Amazon's Plagiarism Problem - pavel_lishin
http://www.fastcompany.com/1807211/amazons-plagiarism-problem

======
JoeAltmaier
Plagiarizing stories from Literotica could be stopped trivially - diff the
stories against the database. Amazon doesn't do it, so they must not mind; I'd
guess since they're making money too.

